# Hand feeding baby cockatiels.



## andruppets (Dec 29, 2013)

I have four cockatiel babies, the youngest of them is getting pushed around when it comes to meal time. I want to hand feed it till it's strong enough but don't know if its to young for hand feeding? It is 3 days old and the oldest is 7 days old. His crop is pretty empty, aside from a small amount of food.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

It's possible to handfeed at day 1 just in many cases the formula has to be a little more diluted. The formula should have instructions on how to mix it as long as you follow those it should be okay. I find a medicine or eye dropper best for handfeeding at an age like that.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You can assist feed... http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/assist-feeding-chicks.html


----------

